# Meaning On Photos



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

For years the vast majority of German show line stacked show photos I have seen always have the word "URMA" somewhere on them. I've always wondered about the meaning of this. My best guess is some well-known photographer? If so, man does he/she have a monopoly!









-Jackie


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I believe it's the photog


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, it's the photo agency. Urma also publishes the "Urma books" which I think are volumes that document the Sieger show (they are big and expensive).

http://www.fotourma.com/engbooks.html

Other agencies/photogs you will see are Mendeley, Fardogart (an acquaintance of mine, she's awesome), Vart (Olga Vartanyan), Ghema, Nummer Eins, 24KPhoto (that's us!), Magicon, etc....


----------

